# finding funny colored paint on Super A



## ArkansasFarmall (Dec 8, 2011)

This is my first project tractor - I am finding blue paint on parts as I am cleaning it. Previously has been painted red but not taken apart and painted. Can any one provide any explanation to this?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

What parts are blue? I know IH used blue paint on some of their implements over the years. There were white demonstrator tractors that came from the factory painted white with special decals and signage. Those were generally painted over with red paint and resold as standard tractors.


----------



## ArkansasFarmall (Dec 8, 2011)

The blue showed up on the plow attachment bolts and arms ... blue implements, explains it... whats your opinion on putting them back to original color?? This is my first project tractor and I am having a lot of fun with it, wanting to learn as much about the restoration process as I can.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If they were for plow mounts and were originally blue, I'd probably paint them blue again. You'd have to look around for the paint, as it was a specific IH blue color. A dealer might have it, or you could check online for a supplier.


----------



## mbotticelli (Nov 15, 2011)

I had this same problem with my old ih... instead of blue though, mine had yellow... it looked like a clown tractor with red and yellow, and someone even painted the seat with some green! C'mon man


----------

